# Vaccination Schedule



## BentleysMum (May 22, 2016)

Bentley got his first two shots when he was still with his breeder. His 1st shot was when he was one day shy of 8 weeks old, next one at 11 weeks old. He got his third shot with rabies and bordatella a month after his 2nd shot, but he's only 15 weeks old. The vet suggested getting a 4th DAP shot 4 weeks later to be on the safe side, but she said she'll let me decide. Do you think the 4th shot is necessary?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I would say No....here is Dr. Jean Dodds vaccination protocol. As long as the there was a vaccine after 14 weeks you should be good. That was VERY young to do a rabies vaccine.http://drjeandoddspethealthresource...1541/dodds-vaccine-protocol-2015#.V3HXhHg-A1g


----------



## BentleysMum (May 22, 2016)

N2Mischief said:


> I would say No....here is Dr. Jean Dodds vaccination protocol. As long as the there was a vaccine after 14 weeks you should be good. That was VERY young to do a rabies vaccine.http://drjeandoddspethealthresource...1541/dodds-vaccine-protocol-2015#.V3HXhHg-A1g


Thanks! I thought it was young too, I asked her if it would be better if we did bordatella and rabies when he's a little older but she said it's safe and best to do it with the third shot


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

I wouldn't personally. You can always titer instead. I more or less follow the Dodd's protocol, give rabies as late as possible (my state says 4 months, but there's no way I'm doing that), and never with other vaccinations. I would highly recommend not giving rabies within a few weeks of any other shot and give it as late as possible. My vet also gives shots in the leg/tail whenever possible in case of sarcomas at the injection site - you can't amputate a between-the-shoulder-blades after all  After the initial series, I titer at a year to make sure they have immunity and that's it. I do give rabies every three years because the law says I have to, but Asaah has low thyroid, so I'll see if I can get a waiver. That might not fly in Indiana though. I'd just take the ticket, but apparently in my county they like to just euthanize if a dog bites and send the head in for testing if a dog isn't UTD on rabies


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Honestly, I would be looking for a new vet. Giving the Rabies vaccine with other vaccines AND bordatella all at once? yikes! Especially with a toy.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

It sounds like your vet is another one of those vaccine pushers. I wouldn't give another, but you can titer down the road. Absolutely no rabies with other vaccines....separate them by two weeks _minimum_. I'd go longer. And there's no need for kennel cough. I don't give vaccines for those kinds of diseases that aren't likely to kill them, like kennel cough. I wouldn't do a lepto vaccine EVAR. And personally, Dr. Dodd's system is a tad too much for my liking. But it's certainly better than some. I think vaccines cause a lot of immune system damage and other damage... and while some are necessary, certainly, they're way over done. 

I hope you'll read the links below. I think they're very good.

A New Look At Vaccines | ANHC Education Programs

Lifelong Immunity: Why Are Vets Pushing Back?


----------



## DukeCharlie (Jun 8, 2016)

Consult with another vet, your vet is too pushy to give a vaccine of your puppy. He is too excited for it


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Bentleysmom, it's *always* your choice. Yes, there is law involved with rabies, but as owners we need to weigh law and timing of vaccinations. You tried, but your vet does sound a bit pushy on vaccinations, so hopefully reading at the Dr. Dodds link will give you some support for your wise thoughts. Many vets will try to discourage titers for parvo and distemper or price them through the ceiling, so just keep looking and calling around to find a supportive vet who will partner with you, not order you around .

I also require rabies vax in the back leg just in case. Oliver's tail is pretty sensitive, so I think there would be harder on him.


----------



## BentleysMum (May 22, 2016)

Thanks everyone! I'm so glad there are so many knowledgable and helpful people on this forum! 

I think I might look around for another vet, she seems really nice and caring but she seems to like to do everything early. When she was giving him a checkup prior to his shots she said that his testicles are down and that I could neuter him. I told him I wanted to wait until he's a little older, since I've read here that it's best to do it when they're older and finished growing. But her reply was sure you can wait until he's 6 months old before neutering him.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I agree with your thoughts, and wonder if these days a lot of vets are not trained more for a shelter system where early spay/neuter and lots of rushed vaccinations sort of have to happen.

As important as shelter and rescue are, there is still a strong need for veterinarians who understand not all pets ought be treated as if they are from those systems.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Streetcar said:


> I agree with your thoughts, and wonder if these days a lot of vets are not trained more for a shelter system where early spay/neuter and lots of rushed vaccinations sort of have to happen.
> 
> As important as shelter and rescue are, there is still a strong need for veterinarians who understand not all pets ought be treated as if they are from those systems.


I think the AVMA changed the recommended vac schedule to every 3 years for the core vacs instead of yearly, yet many vets continue to do them yearly, despite the fact that it's not what their professional organization recommends (which blows my mind). I think one reason is that annual vaccinations are a big money maker for vets, both the shots themselves, and it gets the pets in the door once a year. Plus many vets don't do much in the way of continuing education, so they may not be so up to date. One reason I chose my current vet is that he does a lot of continuing education. He's also registered with the holistic veterinary association, so he does a nice mix of traditional and complementary medicine.


----------

